# All Slavic languages: preposition (BCS) s/sa (Russian) со/с во/в (Slovene) s/z etc.



## phosphore

Pa nije bas tako jednostavno.

Rusi kažu _с собой, с землей, с шубой, с женой_ bez problema, a ni mi nemamo problema da kažemo _с много_.

Tek u srpskom (i hrvatskom) /a/ je u predlogu_ s_ obavezno pred /s/, /z/, /š/ i /ž/ i u slučajevima kada je predlog akcentovan, kao što je _sa mnom_ ili _sa ili bez_, dok je u drugim slučajevima moguće i _s_ i _sa_.

Moderator note:
Split off from this thread which is about s/sa in BCS only.

I've moved all posts which refer not exclusively to BCS to a new thread with the topic of *varieties of prepositions which are used depending (mainly) on phonetical context*. I hope an interesting discussion will arise.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Pa nije bas tako jednostavno.
> 
> Rusi kažu _с собой, с землей, с шубой, с женой_ bez problema, a ni mi nemamo problema da kažemo _с много_.
> 
> Tek u srpskom (i hrvatskom) /a/ je u predlogu_ s_ obavezno pred /s/, /z/, /š/ i /ž/ i u slučajevima kada je predlog akcentovan, kao što je _sa mnom_ ili _sa ili bez_, dok je u drugim slučajevima moguće i _s_ i _sa_.



U ruskom i poljskom je pravilo da ako u "glavnoj" riječi na prva DVA mijesta nema samoglasnika, onda ide "со" (со мной), odnosno "ze" (ze mną), inače samo "с", tj. "z".
U češkom i slovačkom vrijedi isto kao u hrvatskom i srpskom.


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> U ruskom i poljskom je pravilo da ako u "glavnoj" riječi na prva DVA mijesta nema samoglasnika, onda ide "со" (со мной), odnosno "ze" (ze mną), inače samo "с", tj. "z".
> U češkom i slovačkom vrijedi isto kao u hrvatskom i srpskom.


 
Bogami ne baš. Rusi će reči _во Владивостоке _ili _во Франции_, ali _в Праге, в Швеции_ i _в Словении_.

Ovo verovatno ima veze s fonotaktičkim pravilima jezika. Kod nas nisu dozvoljeni udvojeni suglasnici u granicama fonetskih reči, pa nije moguće reći *_s sestrom_, dok u ruskom, na primer, jesu, pa se kaže _с сестрой_. Ruska fonotaktička pravila, međutim, dozvoljavaju udvojene suglasnike samo pred vokalom, pa se zato ne kaže *_с стороны_, iako se kaže _с властью_, itd. Doduše, ja nisam neki stručnjak za ruski pa je moguće da grešim u ovim poslednjim primerima, samo hoću da ilustrujem fonotaktiku.


----------



## slavic_one

Za poljski sam siguran, osim ako me stručne knjige nisu lagale, a znam točno gdje sam pročitao to pravilo, ali za ruski nažalost nisam siguran gdje bi mogao naći da piše, ali sam poprilično siguran da su me tako naučili isto stručni ljudi. A očito uvijek postoje iznimke.


----------



## phosphore

Budući da nemam ništa drugo sada pri ruci, ostaje mi Google:

"с твоим" OR "с твоей": 1.120.000 rezultata
"сo твоим" OR "сo твоей": 310

"в твоем" OR "в твоей": 2.720.000
"во твоем" OR "во твоей": 209

"в Праг" OR "в Праге": 1.360.000
"вo Праг" OR "вo Праге": 94

Google nije najsrećnije sredstvo za ovakva pitanja, ali ovi brojevi ipak govore nešto i ne može se reći da su u pitanju "iznimke". Biće da je u pitanju fonotaktika.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

slavic_one said:


> U ruskom i poljskom je pravilo da ako u "glavnoj" riječi na prva DVA mijesta nema samoglasnika, onda ide "со" (со мной), odnosno "ze" (ze mną), inače samo "с", tj. "z".
> U češkom i slovačkom vrijedi isto kao u hrvatskom i srpskom.


 
A u slovenskom se koristi...

*s* ispred c, č, f, h, k, p, s, š, t

*z* ispred a, b, d, e, g, i, j, l, m, n, o, r, u, v, z, ž


----------



## phosphore

Ukratko _s _je pred bezvučnim opstruentima, a _z_ pred vokalima, sonantima i zvučnim opstruentima?

Pitanje je kako se izgovara ovo _s_/_z_ pred /s/, /š/, /z/, /ž/?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

phosphore said:


> Ukratko _s _je pred bezvučnim opstruentima, a _z_ pred vokalima, sonantima i zvučnim opstruentima?
> 
> Pitanje je kako se izgovara ovo _s_/_z_ pred /s/, /š/, /z/, /ž/?


 
I'm sorry, but I'll have to switch to English here. 

In these cases, the preposition, either *s* or *z*, is merged with the word that follows it. In other words, *s sestro* would be pronounced as if it were a single word, with a single, but noticeably longer *s* sound. The same applies to *z zmajem*, for instance. Some native speakers pronounce *s* or *z* separately, but this isn't correct in standard Slovenian. (Perhaps this over-enunciation is a case of hypercorrection.)


----------



## phosphore

It's with geminated /s/ or /z/ then, just like in Russian.

But you don't have geminated consonants otherwise, do you?

It might not be phonotactics after all, but it's certainly not "because it can't be pronounced" or something like that.


----------



## Orlin

Pre svega srećan Božić svima koji ga slave po grigorijanskom kalendaru!
Ja sam takođe siguran da je fonotaktika to što je bitno u situaciji u pitanju. Thread je već pun pravila drugih srodnih slovenskih jezika koji se odnose na varijante (ekvivalenta) predloga _s _u zavisnosti od početnog slova sledeće reči i zato bih hteo da dodam respektivno "bugarsko" pravilo, koje tretira sličnu situaciju na sasvim različiti način: predlog _с _ima varijantu със i ova varijanta se koristi _uvek_ kad sledeća reč počne sa _с_ ili _з _(takođe kad je predlog akcentovan i u nikom drugom slučaju). Ova "proširena" varijanta predloga se u izgovoru "spaja" sa sledećom rečju - moj maternji jezik dozvoljava "duplirane" suglasnike u 2 susedna sloga ali ne u jednom slogu.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

phosphore said:


> It's with geminated /s/ or /z/ then, just like in Russian.
> 
> But you don't have geminated consonants otherwise, do you?


 
I don't think so. Double consonants in words such as *oddaja* (= broadcast, TV/radio show) and *izzivati* (= to provoke) are pronounced as regular short consonants.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Budući da nemam ništa drugo sada pri ruci, ostaje mi Google:
> 
> "с твоим" OR "с твоей": 1.120.000 rezultata
> "сo твоим" OR "сo твоей": 310
> 
> "в твоем" OR "в твоей": 2.720.000
> "во твоем" OR "во твоей": 209
> 
> "в Праг" OR "в Праге": 1.360.000
> "вo Праг" OR "вo Праге": 94
> 
> Google nije najsrećnije sredstvo za ovakva pitanja, ali ovi brojevi ipak govore nešto i ne može se reći da su u pitanju "iznimke". Biće da je u pitanju fonotaktika.



Hmm.. trebat ću provjeriti malo, sada kada gledam i meni glupo izgleda "во Праге". To je možda samo za neka slova, npr. n - со мной, обо мне...



Orlin said:


> Pre svega srećan Božić svima koji ga slave po grigorijanskom kalendaru!



Hvala. I ja želim svima veseo Božić tko slavi.


----------



## phosphore

Želim i ja svima srećan Božić. 



slavic_one said:


> Hmm.. trebat ću provjeriti malo, sada kada gledam i meni glupo izgleda "во Праге". To je možda samo za neka slova, npr. n - со мной, обо мне...


 
Pre će biti upravo obrnuto: _обо мне_ je jedini slučaj u kojem oblik predlog _o_ uzima oblik _обо_, a _со мной_ odnosno _sa mnom_ poseban je slučaj i kod nas.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Pre će biti upravo obrnuto: _обо мне_ je jedini slučaj u kojem oblik predlog _o_ uzima oblik _обо_, a _со мной_ odnosno _sa mnom_ poseban je slučaj i kod nas.



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1646230

Dakle:
1) ispred jednosložnih riječi koje počinju s dva suglasnika, ili samoglasnikom koji nije uvijek tamo (shvatio sam to kao da se gubi u nekim padežima, u ruskom je to "e").
2) često pred riječima koji počinju s tim istim slovom (b ili s)+suglasnik (tj. s dva suglasnika od kojih je prvi b, odnosno s).
3) u pojedinačnim frazeološkim izrazima.
4) u tekstovima ukrašenog (poetičnog) stila - ne znam kako bih bolje to preveo i objasnio.
5) u kombinacijama s oficijalnim stilom, uključujući čak mislim i poslovni govor.
Nešto ćete bolje shvatiti iz primjera, koje nisam prepisivao.


----------



## phosphore

Video sam da si postavio Rusima pitanje 

Međutim, video sam i da se Rusi baš ne slažu. Rozental kaže (ukratko) da se /so/, ondosno /vo/, koristi pred jednosložnim rečima koje počinje suglasničkom grupom i pred drugim rečima koje počinju grupom /s/+C, odnosno /v/+C (drugi slučajevi su stilski markirani). Gramota.ru pak kaže da je /so/ obavezno pred rečima koje počinju grupama /s, z, ʂ, ʐ, ɕɕ/+C, kao i da se koristi pred /l, lʲ, r, m/+C. Trebalo bi tu još gledati, ali ja i dalje mislim da to sve može da se svete na fonotaktiku: u ruskom su zabranjene suglasničke grupe tipa /ss/+C ili /sl/+C i zato se tada koristi /so/, do su grupe /str/, /stv/, /stl/ itd. dozvoljene i tada se koristi /s/.


----------



## DarkChild

Let's speak in English please.


----------



## Orlin

Защо? Не разбирате ли?


----------



## sokol

DarkChild has a point: it would give speakers of Western and Eastern Slavic languages who don't have a decent command of BCS a chance to contribute. 

So I suggest that yes, it would be a good idea to switch to English, but those who are not too comfortable in English may as well stick to BCS.


----------



## DarkChild

Orlin said:


> Защо? Не разбирате ли?


I understand it but not everyone does plus I can't speak it.


----------

